# Square Icing Buckets From Walmart



## Xcfamily (Jun 24, 2012)

I am new to beekeeping and found from others on this website that you can get free icing buckets from Walmart to use for honey processing and storage. When I went to get some buckets I found they were free but they were square buckets that seemed to be not as sturdy as some of the other buckets that I have seen in honey operations. Does anyone have any thoughts or experiences with these buckets? Can honey gates be installed without any issues? Do they hold up as well? Do strainers made for round buckets still fit these buckets? Thanks in advance for your insights.


----------



## honeybeebee (Jan 27, 2013)

Maybe for most of your questions...no or yes to the others.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

> Can honey gates be installed without any issues?

The honey gates that I am familiar with all have a pair of flat flanges, to be installed with one on each side of the bucket wall. Since those flanges are flat, they will seal _better _with a flatter bucket wall (on the "square" bucket) than with the round buckets.

However, the icing buckets that my Walmart offers are smaller than 5 gallons. They are labeled in pounds, but seem to be about 3 gallons. Considering that local stores sell new round buckets for $3-5, you may find that buying a new round bucket for honey processing is a better option, especially considering your filtering issues. Use the free square buckets for storage.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

if you have a doughnut shop in your area stop in and ask them if they have buckets. they may charge a buck or two, but it is always less than those at retail stores. I once got 50 with lids from dunkin doughnuts for $10.00


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

The square ones that I got from our local store did not have good fitting lids. I could not get the lids that came with the buckets to reseal. The round ones they use are great for storing honey. I even use the small two gallon ones as feeders.


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

The square ones work good for catching swarms that are on a flat vertical surface. Being light and flat on the side lets you get right up against the wall or whatever they are on before you brush them off.


----------



## RickR (Mar 19, 2010)

I picked several square buckets from a local BBQ restaurant that sound similar to what you describe. I have found them to be too flimsy for honey storage. The sides bulge (a lot), and I have had the bottoms of several to crack. I installed honey gates on two of the square buckets, and both buckets developed cracks around the gates. I was able to get the round strainers to work, but it was a tight fit.


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

I use both round and square. For me its getting harder and harder to find 5 and 6 gallon buckets. 3 and 4 are common and the square one will hold 45 lbs so are about 4 gallon. the thing I like about them is the tapper is so that they come apart easily when stacked together. The also store nice taking up less room. I have never had a problem with them being to weak.


----------



## Bryan4916 (Jun 5, 2012)

Wal-Mart icing used to come in the 5 gallon round buckets but they changed over about a year ago. Every once in a while I have seen one of the 5 gal buckets show up but its rare. The new buckets don't really have a positive seal so I don't plan to use them to store honey. I don't like possibly exposing the honey to moisture.


----------



## heritageorchard (Jul 28, 2010)

You might also want to check local ice cream stores.


----------

